# XD 9mm sc what ammo to use?



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

what is going to be the best rd to carry with the XD 9sc

is a JHP going to expand enough out of the 3" XD?
115gr?
124gr?
147gr?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

**paging FiveHourFrenzy, paging FiveHourFrenzy, you have a call on line one**

A hollowpoint is going to expand about - that much less in a 3" than if it came out of a 4". Buy a quality hollowpoint round that cycles better than Lance Armstrong and learn to shoot it well. Shot placement is far more important than bullet design. The only reason bullet design is important is for how it feeds in your gun becaues if it don't go boom, it'll spell your doom! Function over physics, a bullet that hits the target is going to do far more damage than the one that jams up your gun. There have been countly discussions on a ton of different gun boards and everyone will tell you that "this super round is better than that one" but what they often times forget to tell you, is that there are really only about 4 ammo manufacturers that put all this stuff together to begin with, just with different components.

Zhur


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I use 124gr Federal HST out of my XD9sc. Feeds well. Don't worry about it expanding enough.

A lot of people seem to like the 147gr HST's as well. Just pick whichever feeds the best. I've yet to find a JHP that won't feed in my XD.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got 147's in mine.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Select any premium HP round that cycles reliably and that you can control in rapid fire. They all work fine. 

Then move on to the stuff that actually matters for defense: mindset, marksmanship, gunhandling and tactics.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've presonally removed all the bullets from my 9mm brass, and inserted tungston plugs into the cavities to bring the weight up to 230gr like my 45...

Kidding.

+1 to the above.

Jeff


----------



## SlowSIG_Newsome (Feb 8, 2007)

Buy quality ammo that the XD feeds reliably and that _you_ shoot well.

Remember, gun control is hitting your target well.


----------

